

Chromium OS ported to iPad - jayeshsalvi
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/29/chromium-os-infiltrates-ipad-makes-itself-comfortable/

======
wrath
If this actually works without any roadblock like catches, I wonder if Apple
will start modifying the iPad to make chromeOS (or any other OS for that
matter) can't run on it. I don't know if there's anything you can do from a
Hardware perspective to stop someone from installing a different OS, but the
cat and mouse game will be fun to watch nevertheless.

~~~
jsz0
I doubt it. Apple seems to understand the futility of the cat & mouse game.
Even with the Hackintosh community that is not buying an Apple computer and
probably pirating OSX they haven't added any additional road blocks since the
first public x86 OSX Tiger build from 2005. Even with jailbreaking they
haven't taken a very aggressive stance besides fixing exploits.

------
madmaze
Thats almost a reason to get an iPad. I wonder what else could be ported over

~~~
cryptoz
Tablets and netbooks that run Chrome OS will be released in one or two months,
so you might want to wait a bit.

------
pornel
Besides hacking coolness, is there any point in swapping iOS for Chromium? You
get almost same WebKit browser, but without iOS apps?

~~~
buro9
* Multi-user

* Flash (I browsed the Bowmore whiskey site on my iPad last night... I still hit this occasionally - <http://www.bowmore.co.uk/> )

* The chance of getting some native Google apps from the Chrome appstore

* Perhaps a chance to break the dependence on iTunes for updates (just give me OTA already and don't require a link to a computer)

* Chrome Sync so your tabs, passwords, bookmarks go with you

Hell, I'd want it for most of the above. Though I'm growing dependent on the
Twitter app for iPad (thankfully the site is catching up fast) and also Flip
Board (which doesn't yet have a HTML5 version or Chrome version.

~~~
borism
Multi-user?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Meaning you could share the iPad with other members of the house, and each
member could have their own login with their own preferences, their own
bookmarks, plugins, history, saved passwords, etc.

~~~
tmlee
i guess Apple will somehow port that feature out into the iPad sometime into
the future... Pretty sure Jobs did not see the iPad becoming a family shared
pc substitute household device...

~~~
es3754
...or Jobs is hoping every family member gets their own iPad.

------
angusgr
Looking forward to seeing more details on this... I'm guessing an ARM build of
Chromium OS' userspace components[1], ported to run on iOS' Darwin kernel?

If that's the case, I'm guessing there could be a Chromium OS "App" for
"normal" jailbroken iPads (running in a chroot jail or similar.)

As I see it, the alternative way would be a working port of Linux to Apple's
A4 SoC, but AFAIK that doesn't exist. :(

[1] <http://code.google.com/p/chromium-os/wiki/ArmWIP>

